# Wow what a bait!



## Jim (Aug 26, 2009)

Does this look like a killer all around bass killing bait or what? :shock: 

These are killer for Texas rig, flipping and pitching and unbelievable for skipping way under docks and brush piles. 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2009)

I use a bait similar to the one you posted, and it also works well as a surface bait when t-rigged weightless on a 2/0 or 3/0 wide gap Gammy:

_Basssnacks_ hand-poured _BeavIt_: https://www.basssnacks.com/beavits.html


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 30, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> I use a bait similar to the one you posted, and it also works well as a surface bait when t-rigged weightless on a 2/0 or 3/0 wide gap Gammy:
> 
> _Basssnacks_ hand-poured _BeavIt_: https://www.basssnacks.com/beavits.html




Yeah but while the BassSnacks baits will catch fish - the JD Baits catch BIG fish

Here is one:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2009)

8)


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 30, 2009)

I was just looking at some of them tonight in YUM, almost bought a pack...


----------



## ilinimud (Sep 3, 2009)

Is this the only creature style bait he makes? Where did the pic come from Jim? I couldnt find it on the JD Baits website.


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Is this the only creature style bait he makes? Where did the pic come from Jim? I couldnt find it on the JD Baits website.



It is a newer bait. He has not posted it yet. He was doing some R&D with the bait itself.

I fish Sweet Beavers mostly, but I like the claws on this one because at rest (texas rig) they flare up. Plus they are so beefy that you can skip them a mile which is a plus up here with all the docks and massive overhangs.


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 3, 2009)

Jim said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the only creature style bait he makes? Where did the pic come from Jim? I couldnt find it on the JD Baits website.
> ...




Yes its from JDBaits and is the only style creature I offer, I should have it online tonight!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 3, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > ilinimud said:
> ...



You are lazy - either go fishing or add the stuff to your web site!


BTW - i just received my order of JDBaits 3" senko style baits in the new Olive color - WOW, it is hard to understand how such a bad man (and I use the term man loosely :shock: ) can make such nice baits


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 3, 2009)

Mudbugs are officially ready to go, here is the first color available <unnamed> They will be available in both soft and medium and will be $4.75 per pack 8 baits.


----------



## angry Bob (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah Rootbeer pepper green. One of my favorite colors. =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 4, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> Ah Rootbeer pepper green. One of my favorite colors. =D>



=D> =D> Great name BoB, it stuck while updateing the site tonight!!! PM me your address and ill send a pack, also let me know if you want Medium or super soft


----------

